# Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!)



## sillygrav (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I'm trying to fix this laptop for a friend of my dad. As the title of the thread says, when I try to connect to any wireless network, Network and Sharing Center shows the network to be Public and refuses to connect, displaying "Access: Local Only" Currently, my network is set up as ATT DSl --> modem --> router, which is then connected to my wired connection and broadcasts wirelessly.

AN IMPORTANT POINT:
I have another computer running Windows 7 connected wirelessly and another running Windows 7 connected via wired connection. The Vista laptop connects to the internet perfectly when an ethernet cable is used, but a wireless connection results in the aforementioned error.

I've browsed through what seems like thousands of pages of people with the same problem but no one really seems to know what the cause is.

Here's all the stuff I've tried so far:

TCP/IP refresh/repair
pinging sites = timeout
uninstalling Norton
uninstalling Mcafee (turns out they had them both installed)
disabling UAC
trying to connect to router homepage while wireless = failed
DHCP disabling
installing SP1/SP2/updates
Windows network diagnostic = generic answers and no working solutions
disabling firewall (windows generic)
multiple system restores
disabling IPv6
making sure IP Addess and DNS are assigned automatically
connecting to an unsecured network in the hopes that it might have just been my network
booting Linux and wirelessly connecting to the router = working
updated all device drivers (Atheros AR5700)

Don't know what else to do...

I'm currently writing this from the problematic computer which is directly connected to the router via ethernet cable and its working fine!! I can usually figure this stuff out pretty easily, but I'm totally stumped.

My suggestion to my dad's friend was "Downgrade to XP/upgrade to 7" but he doesn't want to spend money on upgrading a year-old laptop and can't afford to buy a new one

If you need any screen caps or ping results or anything please let me know, I'll get them ASAP

Oh yeah, running VISTA HOME PREMIUM (SERVICE PACK 2) 32 bit on a Compaq C700 Notebook PC.

Thanks again


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to networking forum



> CP/IP refresh/repair
> pinging sites = timeout
> uninstalling Norton
> uninstalling Mcafee (turns out they had them both installed)
> ...


I think the problem will be the Adapter
Can you confirm it is 5700 and NOT 5007

assuming its a AR5700 
did you use the Norton removal and the mcafee removal tools - sometimes they need to be run twice and rebooted - if not details are below



> connecting to an unsecured network in the hopes that it might have just been my network


Did that work ? have you tried removing the security on yor router and connecting, you do not know if the unsecure networks have AMC filtering on



> booting Linux and wirelessly connecting to the router = working


Tend to prove its a windows issue

NOW assuming its a AR5007 - see details below 
also try a tcp/ip reset - not sure if this is what you have carried out

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mcafee RemovalTool
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507
http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html

Norton Removal Tool
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007*
We have recently been seeing a whole lot of problems with that adapter over the last couple months, especially with WPA(2) encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*
Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. - Post back here if that does work or not.
*
In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters. If not, download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section.

You can post the Make and *EXACT* model of PC here, along with the windows version you have and we can find the driver and post a link here.

On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

Assuming that also does not work all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 
You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sillygrav (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks so much Etaf, after reading your replies on other posts I was hoping you'd reply to mine!



> I think the problem will be the Adapter
> Can you confirm it is 5700 and NOT 5007


Sorry about that, you're right. It's an AR 5007. It's almost 5 in the morning over here so I'm a bit out of it..



> did you use the Norton removal and the mcafee removal tools - sometimes they need to be run twice and rebooted - if not details are below


Yup, I ran them both twice - just in case - and still nothing.



> connecting to an unsecured network in the hopes that it might have just been my network


That didn't work. Same local access only message showed up



> also try a tcp/ip reset - not sure if this is what you have carried out


That's what I meant by refresh. Would you like me to try again and paste the resulting log files?

I looked into what you said about the AR5007 not liking WPA2 so I disabled it and it worked perfectly. Then I changed it to WEP and still working. Tried it with WPA and yup, no connection. So the problem is with the Atheros driver then? Just for my own knowledge, why would the portable Linux work then? Does it have a different set of drivers for the same hardware?

Device Manager is telling me my drivers are up to date but I'm searching manually too. In regards to computer specs:

Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC
32 - bit OS
Windows Vista Home Premium (SP2)
Atheros AR5007 802.11 b/g WiFi Adapter (currently at driver version 7.3.201.25 and dated 5/30/2007)

Thanks so much, you're a lifesaver!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> why would the portable Linux work then? Does it have a different set of drivers for the same hardware?


Yes, and so the manufacturer needs to update the driver to work ....

thanks for the info


----------



## sillygrav (Feb 27, 2011)

Alright, updated and I'm good to go.
Funny thing is, my first step was checking the drivers but I had been clicking the wrong link on the site that I just downloaded them from... Would have saved myself SO much time haha

Thanks etaf


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Alright, updated and I'm good to go.


Did you update driver and now you are working with WPA (2) - if so can we have some details please


----------



## sillygrav (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, sorry about that.

I downloaded the newest driver from http://www.atheros.cz/ then ran a manual driver update from the device manager and within 45 seconds the network switched from local access only to local and internet.


----------



## sillygrav (Feb 27, 2011)

The laptop now works with no security, WEP, WPA, and WPA2


----------

